# Urgent! YSL WOC or Loewe Puzzle Small Bag???



## Yuii_Love

Hi all, which one are you prefer? (I've a few piece of black color bag)


----------



## Yuii_Love

Hi, anyone there?

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mariapia

Yuii_Love said:


> Hi, anyone there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


I prefer the Loewe.
I am biased though, the YSL would be too small for me.
And the pink bag is to die for!


----------



## Prbaglady2

The Loewe! I just got the puzzle bag in tricolor (cream, black and tan), and it's such a great bag!  I think that it works really well for daytime, but it is small and interesting enough for evening.


----------



## YS1_

Personally, I prefer structure since it holds up better over time so my vote's for the YSL!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

It depends on what you'll be using the bag for! Casting my vote for the black Loewe though


----------



## Prettyvogue

Black Loewe


----------



## CrazyCool01

Loewe


----------



## lenarmc

Pink Loewe. It's more interesting.


----------



## geraldine.rmg

I like the Loewe Small Puzzle bag, but in the orange/ dusty blue colour! I feel that pink is too loud...


----------



## Yuii_Love

geraldine.rmg said:


> I like the Loewe Small Puzzle bag, but in the orange/ dusty blue colour! I feel that pink is too loud...


Hi, now i consider of Tan and Coral color. The Tan color is special edition.


----------



## Yuii_Love

Hi anybody there? Coral or Tan? The Tan color is special edition, you can saw the different of hardware, stitching and logo. Both is regular size.


----------



## geraldine.rmg

Yuii_Love said:


> Hi anybody there? Coral or Tan? The Tan color is special edition, you can saw the different of hardware, stitching and logo. Both is regular size.



Nice! Tan for me


----------



## Yuii_Love

Hi anybody?


----------



## barbee

Yuii_Love said:


> Hi anybody?


Tan ...or black Loewe.  Either color is very classic.


----------



## ChicAndStylish

YSL WOC aaanytime.. I just love it!


----------



## Yuii_Love

Thanks all


----------



## cheburashka73

Ok i have  both Loewe puzzle and YSL WOC, and i love both. Depends where and how u gonna use them. Loewe i use casual during day, YSL night out or just shopping trips. 
If u choose Loewe i would choose Tan, although i have a coral, which i absolute adore, still tan is classy. I will post picture of both bags  below for ur reference [emoji846]


----------



## cheburashka73

couldn't find any better pic with YSL WOC, seems i always covering it with my hands[emoji20]


----------



## Yuii_Love

cheburashka73 said:


> Ok i have  both Loewe puzzle and YSL WOC, and i love both. Depends where and how u gonna use them. Loewe i use casual during day, YSL night out or just shopping trips.
> If u choose Loewe i would choose Tan, although i have a coral, which i absolute adore, still tan is classy. I will post picture of both bags  below for ur reference [emoji846]


Hi babe, thanks for your sharing! Both are nice for you  
But i have bought the Loewe Puzzle bag in Coral color... because i got a brown color bag in my collections.
Anyway, love the classic Coral color too..


----------



## cheburashka73

Yuii_Love said:


> Hi babe, thanks for your sharing! Both are nice for you
> But i have bought the Loewe Puzzle bag in Coral color... because i got a brown color bag in my collections.
> Anyway, love the classic Coral color too..



Congrats on ur Puzzle! We will bag twins[emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

Glad you got the puzzle.  love it.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

coral!!!


----------

